# Oh-Em-GEEEE! **kinda gross -- it's about poo**



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

As some of you know, Prick-zilla has had something going on with her (cough cough) regularity. She actually stopped pooping and peeing for two to three days at a time which concerned me very much. I took her to the vet and she has been fighting the Baytril syringe for the last four days.

She is much better. MUCH better. She is pooping and peeing daily now but hasn't gone back to wheeling yet. She has adopted a new behavior of liner diving to "use the facilities", which I have no problem with. She goes under the fleece, but on the paper towels so it's actually a faster clean up.

Anywho, this morning when I went to do my morning check and clean her home, I was very excited/REPULSED to see a fabulous poop. So excited, in fact, that I had to measure it. It was as thick as a tootsie roll and 

wait for it...

wait for it...

4.75 inches long! AND UNBROKEN!! and perfectly straight!

:shock: 

:? 

:lol: 

How did she do that??? I am so glad I don't poop over half my body length and I am short at 5'2"!!!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Hahaha

Glad she is doing better. Some of my hogs do huge long ones too I never know how they "store" that much in themself lol.

Glad she is going again that is excellent


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks! How do I get her to wheel again? 

Although I am VERY glad she didn't wheel on THAT monster. I would have been scrubbing the walls for days.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Holy cow!  Did you take a picture of it? I know it's gross but I would! :shock:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

You could Shellac it & hang it as a trophy above her cage! :lol: 

*I can't believe I'm actually going to hit **submit**


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

LOL to all the above and PJM...well i don't know what to say LOLOLOL! 

I can't remember when Ralph last did a tootsie roll poop...so um...Congrats!!! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> You could Shellac it & hang it as a trophy above her cage! :lol:


 :shock:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is amazing, I've thought I seen some but they were nothing close to that  . I would be looking at the cat or dog asking, did you open the door and do that :lol: :lol:


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't have a dog or a cat, so I would have to blame the 12 year old.

:lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

abrowndog said:


> I don't have a dog or a cat, so I would have to blame the 12 year old.
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: omg! When I think there's no way this can get any funnier, someone comes along and proves me wrong. :lol:

You guys are awesome!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Hahahahahaha omg I cannot stop laughing. This is seriously amazing. The sad thing is... I'm actually kind of JEALOUS of your experience? Hedgie ownership has done this to me. :lol: 

But I really am genuinely in awe of hedgie poop production. Can you imagine pooping something bigger than your foot - like three or four times A DAY??? :shock: It astounds.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

abrowndog said:


> I don't have a dog or a cat, so I would have to blame the 12 year old.
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: LITERALLY, HONESTLY, REALLY, LOL!! Hubby heard me on the other side of the house. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Does anyone else find it disturbing that a post about the size of a hedgie poop is still going strong 8 hours later?
:shock: 
:lol:


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you, everyone, for the laugh! :lol:


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

OMG okay okay... I have a confession... I measured a Napoleon poop not too long ago and I was thinking about posting about it on here but then I thought about it and I just couldn't bring myself to do it. I laughed reading this WHOLE page ahhaahha. Sooo anyways Napoleons poop measured 11cms.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i love you people! 

not one of my 6 guys can hold a, er, candle to your little girl...

go Miss Hissy! LOL :lol:


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

Isn't this something we have all thought about doing? "Holy crap.... I mean really holy crap.... come look at this thing... it's HUGE!!!!" I can distinctly remember at least 2 massive 'presents' that I was in awe of for a few hours. Thanx for the laughs guys!


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

cylaura said:


> Hahahahahaha omg I cannot stop laughing. This is seriously amazing. The sad thing is... I'm actually kind of JEALOUS of your experience? Hedgie ownership has done this to me. :lol:
> 
> But I really am genuinely in awe of hedgie poop production. Can you imagine pooping something bigger than your foot - like three or four times A DAY??? :shock: It astounds.


Bigger than HER foot? It was almost longer than my 10 yo's foot! SERIOUSLY!!

What's really embarrassing is the fact that most of you are saying you thought about measuring. Not only did I not think twice about it, but I measured it AND posted about it. Was that bad?



:lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm disappointed you didn't post a picture.  :shock:


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Here you go!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Wow! I wasn't expecting that at all!

Prissy has awfully cute poops! :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

She is known for being the only hog to ever produce smiling turds! :shock: ok, this has gone too far for me.


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

Y'all are crazy and awesome. The only group of people I've met that can chat for 3 pages about poop.

Juju poops quite a bit as well, though he hasn't perfected the "all-in-one-piece" techniques yet. He's only 6 weeks old, he will learn


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> She is known for being the only hog to ever produce smiling turds! :shock: ok, this has gone too far for me.


And we can't even say she's full of s--t cuz she obviously isn't. Not any more.

I kill me.
:lol:


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

It was big enough to crawl away and survive on it's own. 

:ugeek:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

MissC said:


> susanaproenca said:
> 
> 
> > She is known for being the only hog to ever produce smiling turds! :shock: ok, this has gone too far for me.
> ...


 :lol: omg someone please lock this thread or we will keep on discussing poop forever! :lol:

Just kidding about having the thread locked!


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Next time she does it, I will mail it to you.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Here she is! Barely bigger than her poo.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Aawww she is so cute! You can mail her along with the poop! :lol:


----------

